# Kentucky here



## clarie (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi, was wondering if anyone is around central Kentucky. Got my Nikon d3100 and looking for places to go to. 
With the weather we have had, gloomy and rainy 
Clara


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 14, 2013)

Bringing wife to St. Joe's hospital, thursday...We're from Leslie County.. east of you. I think Lexington are is beautiful..some great horse pics, barns..Campus things, building that go way back.  Hope you get out and get some pics...Ed


----------



## clarie (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm wanting to plan on something this weekend. I'm in Georgetown.
 There's a old historical building here, Ward Hall. Love the look of it at night with the flood lights shining on it. So may got take photos of it tomorrow night If the weather doesn't get to bad.


----------



## texkam (Jan 14, 2013)

Old Frankfort Pike. UK campus. Of course no weather issues at Mammoth Cave.


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 15, 2013)

clarie said:


> Hi, was wondering if anyone is around central Kentucky. Got my Nikon d3100 and looking for places to go to.
> With the weather we have had, gloomy and rainy
> Clara



saw someone else new here from Lexington, just this week.  scroll through the introductions and you should find the thread ;-)


----------



## Scuba (Jan 18, 2013)

I am not too far North of you in Grants Lick KY...maybe 45 min to an hour.  Downtown lexington, farms along 27 and along Russel Cave there are some cool old buildings.


----------

